# estate agents wanted



## Rachel55 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi can anyone please give us the email address's of some reliable estate agents, maybe you've used a good one your selves. We are wanting to buy land. Many thanks.


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

*Reply*



Rachel55 said:


> Hi can anyone please give us the email address's of some reliable estate agents, maybe you've used a good one your selves. We are wanting to buy land. Many thanks.


Hello

Portugal being such a large country you ned to say where about you would need help to find some land. Type Google * estate agents and then the town name* Gois, Serpins, Tabua etc. if their are estate agents in the town you choose Google will list them or it did for use.

Fred


----------



## Rachel55 (Jun 21, 2012)

Janina k said:


> Hello
> 
> Portugal being such a large country you ned to say where about you would need help to find some land. Type Google * estate agents and then the town name* Gois, Serpins, Tabua etc. if their are estate agents in the town you choose Google will list them or it did for use.
> 
> Fred


 sorry..end of a long day!...Algarve ..anywhere in this area...from the coast to the Spanish border.

I have googled some and got in toouch with a couple when we were there..but just thought if people have had a good experience with one, then they could pass on the info.


----------



## GitGud (Oct 14, 2012)

I have no experience on this matter, however I know that the big ones in Portugal are Remax, Era and Veigas. I don't know if they're good or not, but they certainly are the most famous.
You can visit their websites to find where they are closest to you.


----------



## Rachel55 (Jun 21, 2012)

HI yes, we looked at Silves while we were there funnily enough. WE are looking at the lower end of the market as we have seen land for the price we are wanting. How much are you selling it for and how big is it ? many thanks


----------



## Rachel55 (Jun 21, 2012)

GitGud said:


> I have no experience on this matter, however I know that the big ones in Portugal are Remax, Era and Veigas. I don't know if they're good or not, but they certainly are the most famous.
> You can visit their websites to find where they are closest to you.


Thats great , we will check them out.
Thank you for your help.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Just remember those mentioned are all franchises so only as good or bad as the franchise owner, from a sellers point commission is high so less room for negotiation, if your dealing with a Portuguese agent then make sure their registered and check out their AMI number here
Mediação

Agents and e-mail most Portuguese agents are terrible at responding to e-mails, you have to chase or phone.

Land as your looking for land you really need to understand the various designations, right to buy etc, especially if you want to build.

Don't discount the web advertising agents they can be equally as good as a registered agent, but if they try to sell you a package flight, accommodation, view I'd walk away


----------



## tonicha (Dec 15, 2012)

Sorry if this is late, just catching up with things.

We used the one in our village - Fuseta - when we bought our house and we are also using him to sell it too.

As we're not allowed to advertise, I won't mention their name, but they arethe only estate agent in Fuseta.

Hope that helps


----------

